# sti 38 super



## jhphurt (Dec 11, 2015)

just bought a sti trojan 38 super last week, went to indoor range last night and the way this gun shoots surprise me, 1st 5 shoot 2 inches low 1 click up right on, 2 clicks left shooting dead on, than the rest of 75 rds all fantastic, this is my 4th sti but this cal and gun was very smooth for shooting a125gr 1415 fps load. good job boys at sti. I had a colt 38 super 20 years ago did not shoot as good as this one does.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds good. The accuracy is the barrel to bushing fit.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

jhphurt said:


> just bought a sti trojan 38 super last week, went to indoor range last night and the way this gun shoots surprise me, 1st 5 shoot 2 inches low 1 click up right on, 2 clicks left shooting dead on, than the rest of 75 rds all fantastic, this is my 4th sti but this cal and gun was very smooth for shooting a125gr 1415 fps load. good job boys at sti. I had a colt 38 super 20 years ago did not shoot as good as this one does.


You have an STI, in 38 Super, and you did not post any pics? Be still my fluttering heart! Pictures of that jewel please!!! :buttkick:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BTW OP, welcome to the site! :mrgreen:


----------



## packrat (Jul 30, 2015)

I have one in 9mm with a bull barrel, really fun to shoot.


----------

